
Amazon Uses ReactJS Despite Patents Clause - blairanderson
https://medium.com/@blairanderson/amazons-new-brand-stores-utilizing-react-framework-a22f56e9e206
======
ams6110
Maybe Amazon has a separate cross-licensing agreement with Facebook.

Maybe Amazon isn't concerned if Facebook infringes on any of their patents.
Have they ever enforced "one click ordering" or any of their other dubious
"innovations"?

------
diggan
> 1\. Install the react chrome extension

No need to even do that. Open up the console and look for the `React` or
`ReactDOM` objects, they are on the window object...

~~~
blairanderson
But with the chrome extension you can see so much deeper into the react
components! pretty cool to see the responsive components swap in an out on
different browser sizes.

------
krrishd
Does Facebook realistically have any incentive to remove the clause?

Is there a history of them enforcing it (and forcing a competitor to stop
using React)?

~~~
benologist
The Apache Foundation does not permit it, so they'll probably have to debundle
the patents:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14779881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14779881)

~~~
krrishd
I'm not particularly well-versed in how these things work -- does that mean
Facebook would no longer be able to use BSD licensing for React since it's
from Apache?

------
falcolas
Amazon likely has a bigger army of lawyers than Facebook, and so isn't worried
about having to rely on patents if they need to sue Facebook. Or they're
willing to eat a few hundred hours of labor to change the frameworks being
used for their web pages if they do need access to that patent portfolio.

Not that many smaller companies can say the same thing.

~~~
blairanderson
You think someone at Amazon literally said "Ehhh we have a bigger army of
lawyers, lets use it"...???

I don't believe it!

~~~
falcolas
What's the alternative? They didn't run it past Legal and opened themselves up
to liability?

I'm making the (perhaps charitable) assumption they did run it past Legal, and
Legal decided they could deal with the fallout if it came to pass.

------
blairanderson
2 days ago [Apache publicly disallows
React]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14779881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14779881))!
I thought it was pretty interesting to see a freaking massive tech company
completely ignore and utilize

------
draw_down
Amazon Apparently Afraid of Neither Bogeymen Nor Dracula

